# Toronto Maple Leafs Open a Restaurant



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Here's a look at the menu:


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol now that is funny . Should have one for the canucks called chokers bar and grill


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> Lol now that is funny . Should have one for the canucks called chokers bar and grill


As a Bruin fan I feel it is best not to comment on that.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a Leaf fan and that is to funny.....love the steak served extra rare comment..lol


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

dean9922 said:


> I'm a Leaf fan and that is to funny.....love the steak served extra rare comment..lol


Your a leaf fan, ouch! But I have to give you props just for admitting that you are one. Well done!


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

dean9922 said:


> I'm a Leaf fan and that is to funny.....love the steak served extra rare comment..lol


Dean, you are not a lone


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> Lol now that is funny . Should have one for the canucks called chokers bar and grill


That is funny. The bar part sounds great, but the grill will never work becomes the Flames keep on flaming out.


----------

